# the Chinese 1.6LT SE Cruze info!



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...can anybody here _read_ & _translate_ Chinese?
> 
> ...here's the Chinese *1.6LT* *SE* *Cruze* information..._in Chinese!_
> 
> ...


Nope, but I'll do you one better:

Holden 2012 Cruze SS - Stand by Holden Cruze ‘SS’ | GoAuto

Holden is apparently looking at making a 1.6L Cruze SS.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...now you'all know *how & where* I gather various *bits* (computer *pun* intended) of information!


...anybody remember the old "*Smith-Barney*" TV-commercial where the line goes: _"...they MAKE *money* the old-fashioned way--they EARN it!"_

...well, my tongue-in-cheek analog is: _"...I FIND *information* the old-fashioned way--I LOOK for it!"_


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...can anybody here _read_ & _translate_ Chinese?
> 
> ...here's the Chinese *1.6LT* *SE* *Cruze* information..._in Chinese!_
> 
> ...



Here you go, enjoy!

*Chinese to English translation*


Location: Home> compact car> Cruze> 2011 1.6T SE MT> parameter configuration
Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT

* Model Overview
* Models offer
* Vehicle Picture
* Parameter Configuration
* Maintenance
* Detailed models
* Forum

Parameters: Displays all the parameters the same parameters Hide Note: ● Standard ○ Optional - No site data only for reference, when the real train car shall prevail. All cars configuration
Form of the engine compartment transmission
Sedan 1.6T 1.6L 1.8L Manual Automatic
Basic parameters of Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT 2011 1.6 SL MT Cruze 2011 World Edition AT 1.6 SL 1.6 SE AT 2011 Cruze basic parameters Cruze Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT 2011 1.8 SX AT
Name of model: 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 AT 1.6 SL 1.6 SE AT 2011 Cruze model name: Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT Cruze 2011 1.8 SX AT
MSRP (USD): 159 900 108 900 127 900 134 900 MSRP (USD): 136 900 151 200
Company: Universal Chevrolet Chevrolet Chevrolet Chevrolet manufacturers: Chevrolet Chevrolet
Level: compact car compact car compact car compact car class: compact car compact car
Engine: 1.6T 184 hp L4 1.6L 117 hp L4 1.6L 121 hp L4 1.6L 121 hp L4 Engine: 1.8L 147 hp L4 1.8L 147 hp L4
Transmission: 6 speed manual 5-speed manual 6-speed automated manual 6-speed automated manual gearbox: 6-speed automated manual 6-speed tiptronic
L × W × H (mm): 4598 * 1797 * 1477 4598 * 1797 * 1477 4598 * 1797 * 1477 4598 * 1797 * 1477 L × W × H (mm): 4598 * 1797 * 1477 4598 * 1797 * 1477
Body structure: 4-door sedan 4 Block 5 Block 5, 4-door sedan 4-door sedan, Block 5, Block 5 sedan body structure: 4-door sedan 4 Block 5 Block 5 saloon
Maximum speed (km / h): 225 180 180 180 Maximum speed (km / h): 190 190
Official acceleration 0-100 (s): 8.7 12.6 13.2 13.2 Official 0-100 acceleration (s): 11.9 11.9
Measured acceleration 0-100 (s): 8.12 - - - measured acceleration 0-100 (s): - -
Measured 100-0 braking (m): 39.5 - - - Measured 100-0 braking (m): - -
Measured fuel consumption (L): - - - - measured fuel consumption (L): - -
Ministry of Industry and combined consumption (L): 7.7 7.3 7.6 7.6 Ministry of Industry and combined consumption (L): 7.8 7.8
Vehicle warranty: two years or 60,000 km for two years or 60,000 km for two years or 60,000 km for two years or 60,000 km vehicle warranty: two years or 60,000 km for two years or 60,000 km
Body Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT 1.6 SE AT 2011 Cruze Cruze body Cruze 2011 2011 1.8 SE AT 1.8 SX AT
Length (mm): 4598 4598 4598 4598 Length (mm): 4598 4598
Width (mm): 1797 1797 1797 1797 Width (mm): 1797 1797
Height (mm): 1477 1477 1477 1477 Height (mm): 1477 1477
Wheelbase (mm): 2685 2685 2685 2685 Wheelbase (mm): 2685 2685
Front track (mm): 1544 1544 1544 1544 Front track (mm): 1544 1544
Rear track (mm): 1558 1558 1558 1558 Rear track (mm): 1558 1558
Minimum ground clearance (mm): - - - - Minimum ground clearance (mm): - -
Kerb weight (Kg): 1450 1360 1390 1390 Kerb weight (Kg): 1410 1410
Body structure: sedan sedan sedan sedan body structure: sedan car sedan cars
Door (unit): 4 4 4 4 door (unit): 44
Number of seats (a): 5,555 seats (a): 55
Fuel tank capacity (L): 60 60 60 60 Fuel tank capacity (L): 60 60
Luggage compartment volume (L): 400 400 400 400 luggage compartment volume (L): 400 400
Engine 1.6T SE MT 2011 Cruze Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT Cruze engine 2011 1.6 SE AT 2011 Cruze Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT 1.8 SX AT
Engine Model: LLU LDE - - Engine Model: - -
Cylinder capacity (cc): 1598 1598 1598 1598 cylinder capacity (cc): 1796 1796
Displacement (L): 1.6 1.6 1.6 1.6 Displacement (L): 1.8 1.8
Work: a naturally aspirated turbocharged, naturally aspirated naturally aspirated work: naturally aspirated naturally aspirated
Cylinder arrangement in the form: L L L L cylinder arrangement in the form: L L
Number of cylinders (a): 4444 cylinders (a): 44
Number of valves per cylinder (a): 4444 Number of valves per cylinder (a): 44
Compression ratio: 8.8 10.8 10.8 10.8 Compression ratio: 10.5 10.5
Valve structure: DOHC DOHC DOHC DOHC valve structure: DOHC DOHC
Bore: - - - - Bore: - -
Stroke: - - - - stroke: - -
Maximum power (Ps): 184 117 121 121 maximum horsepower (Ps): 147 147
Maximum power (kW): 135 86 89 89 Maximum power (kW): 108 108
Maximum power speed (rpm): 5800 6000 6000 6000 Maximum power speed (rpm): 6200 6200
Maximum torque (N · m): 235 150 155 155 Maximum torque (N · m): 177 177
Maximum torque speed (rpm): 2200-5600 3800 4000 4000 Maximum torque speed (rpm): 3800 3800
Engine-specific technology: - Ecotec DVVT Ecotec DVVT Ecotec DVVT unique engine technology: Ecotec DVVT Ecotec DVVT
Fuel Type: Gasoline Fuel Type Gasoline Gasoline Gasoline: Gasoline fuel
Fuel grade: 93 93 93 93 Fuel label: 93, 93
Fuel method: multi-point multi-point EFI EFI EFI multi-multi-point EFI fuel supply method: multi-point multi-point EFI EFI
Cylinder head material: aluminum aluminum aluminum aluminum cylinder head material: aluminum aluminum
Cylinder Block Material: Aluminum iron iron iron block Material: Iron Iron
Environmental standard: Euro IV IV IV State IV State environmental standards: State IV IV
Transmission Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT 2011 1.6 SL MT Cruze 2011 World Edition AT 1.6 SL 1.6 SE AT 2011 Cruze Cruze transmission Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT 2011 1.8 SX AT
Abbreviations: 6-speed manual 5-speed manual 6-speed automated manual 6-speed tiptronic Abbreviations: 6-speed automated manual 6-speed tiptronic
Shift number: 6566 Number of gears: 6 6
Transmission type: manual transmission (MT) manual transmission (MT) automatic transmission (AT) automatic transmission (AT) Transmission type: automatic transmission (AT) automatic transmission (AT)
Chassis steering Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT Cruze 2011 1.6 SE AT chassis steering Cruze Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT 2011 1.8 SX AT
Drive method: front-precursor front precursor front precursor front precursor drive: Front precursor front precursor
Front Suspension Type: Macpherson Independent Suspension Independent Suspension McPherson independent suspension with McPherson independent suspension with MacPherson type front suspension: McPherson McPherson independent suspension independent suspension
Rear Suspension Type: torsion beam suspension semi-independent torsion beam suspension semi-independent torsion beam suspension semi-independent torsion beam rear suspension semi-independent suspension type: torsion beam semi-independent torsion beam suspension semi-independent suspension
Power Type: Electric power machinery hydraulic power assisted type electric power Electric Power: Electric Power Electric Power
Body Structure: load-type bearing-type bearing-type bearing-type body structure: bearing type load type
Wheel brake Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT Cruze 2011 1.6 SE AT Braking Cruze Section 2011 1.8 SE AT Lutz 2011 1.8 SX AT
Front brake type: ventilated disc ventilated disc brakes front ventilated disc ventilated disc types: ventilated disc ventilated disc
Rear Brake Type: Disc after disc drum drum brake type: disc disc
Parking brake type: hand brake hand brake hand brake hand brake parking brake type: hand brake hand brake
Front Tire Size: 225/50 R17 205/65 R15 205/60 R16 205/60 R16 Front Tire Size: 205/60 R16 205/60 R16
Rear Tire Size: 225/50 R17 205/65 R15 205/60 R16 205/60 R16 rear tire size: 205/60 R16 205/60 R16
Spare tire specification: Non-full-size non-full-size non-full-size non-full-size spare tire specification: Non-full-size non-full-size
Safety Equipment Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT 2011 1.6 SL MT Cruze 2011 World Edition AT 1.6 SL 1.6 SE AT 2011 Cruze safety equipment Cruze Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT 2011 1.8 SX AT
Seat Airbag: ● ● ● ● Seat Airbag: ● ●
Front passenger airbag: ● ● ● ● copilot airbags: ● ●
Front side airbags: ● - - ● front side air bags: ● ●
Rear side airbags: - - - - rear side airbags: - -
Front head airbags (curtain airbags): - - - - Front head airbags (curtain airbags): - ●
Rear head airbags (curtain airbags): - - - - rear head airbags (curtain airbags): - ●
Knee airbag: - - - - knee airbag: - -
Tire pressure monitoring devices: - - - - tire pressure monitoring devices: - -
Zero tire pressure continued to travel: - - - - Zero tire pressure continued to travel: - -
Department of seat belts are not prompted to: ● ● ● ● Department of seat belts are not prompted to: ● ●
Engine electronic security: ● ● ● ● Electronic anti-theft engine: ● ●
Car Central Lock: ● ● ● ● car Central Lock: ● ●
Remote control keys: ● ● ● ● remote control keys: ● ●
Keyless Start System: - - - - keyless start system: - ●
Control configuration Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT 2011 1.6 SL MT Cruze 2011 World Edition AT 1.6 SL 1.6 SE AT 2011 Cruze control configuration Cruze Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT 2011 1.8 SX AT
ABS anti-lock: ● ● ● ● ABS anti-lock: ● ●
Brake force distribution (EBD / CBC, etc.): ● ● ● ● brake force distribution (EBD / CBC, etc.): ● ●
Brake Assist (EBA / BAS / BA, etc.): ● - - - Brake Assist (EBA / BAS / BA, etc.): - -
Traction control (ASR / TCS / TRC, etc.): ● - - - traction control (ASR / TCS / TRC, etc.): - -
Vehicle stability control (ESP / DSC / VSC, etc.): ● - - - vehicle stability control (ESP / DSC / VSC, etc): - -
Automated Parking / uphill assisted: - - - - Automated Parking / uphill assisted: - -
Hill Descent: - - - - Hill Descent: - -
Variable Suspension: - - - - Variable Suspension: - -
Air Suspension: - - - - Air Suspension: - -
Variable steering ratio: - - - - Variable steering ratio: - -
External configuration Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT Cruze 2011 1.6 SE AT exterior configuration Cruze Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT 2011 1.8 SX AT
Electric sunroof: ● - ● ● electric sunroof: ● ●
Panoramic sunroof: - - - - Panoramic sunroof: - -
Sports Appearance Package: ● - - - Sports appearance package: - -
Aluminum alloy wheels: ● - ● ● alloy wheels: ● ●
Electric Pick-door: - - - - Electric pull the door: - -
Internal configuration Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT Cruze 2011 1.6 SE AT interior configuration Cruze Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT 2011 1.8 SX AT
Leather steering wheel: - - - - Leather steering wheel: - ●
Steering wheel up and down adjustment: ● ● ● ●, adjust the steering wheel: ● ●
The steering wheel before and after the adjustment: ● - - ● steering wheel before and after the adjustment: ● ●
Steering wheel adjustment: - - - - Electrically adjustable steering wheel: - -
Multifunction steering wheel: - - - - multifunction steering wheel: - ●
Steering wheel shift: - - - - steering wheel shift: - -
Cruise: - - - - Cruise: - ●
Park Assist: ● - - ● parking assist: ● ●
Reversing the video image: - - - - reversing the video image: - -
Trip computer display: ● ● ● ● traffic computer screen: ● ●
Payable to HUD figures show: - - - - HUD figures show the rise: - -
Seating configuration Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT Cruze 2011 1.6 SE AT seat configuration Cruze Section 2011 1.8 SE AT Lutz 2011 1.8 SX AT
Leather / leather seats: - - - ○ leather / leather seats: ○ ●
Sport seats: ● - - - sport seats: - ●
Seat height adjustment: - - ● ○ seat height adjustment: ○ ●
Lumbar support adjustment: - - - - lumbar support adjustment: - -
Shoulder support adjustment: - - - - shoulder support adjustment: - -
Electrically adjustable front seats: - - - ○ electrically adjustable front seats: ○ ●
Second row backrest angle adjustment: - - - - second-row backrest angle adjustment: - -
Second-row seats move: - - - - second-row seats move: - -
Electrically adjustable rear seats: - - - - electrically adjustable rear seats: - -
Electric seat memory: - - - - Electric seat memory: - -
Heated front seats: - - - ○ heated front seats: ○ ●
Heated rear seats: - - - - heated rear seats: - -
Seat Ventilation: - - - - Seat Ventilation: - -
Chair Massage: - - - - Seat Massage: - -
Overall the rear seats recline: - - - - the rear seats recline overall: - -
The proportion of the rear seats recline: ● ● ● ● proportion of the rear seats recline: ● ●
The third row of seats: - - - - third row of seats: - -
Front center armrest: ● - - ● front center armrest: ● ●
Rear center armrest: ● - - ● rear center armrest: ● ●
Rear cup holder: ● ● ● ● rear cup holders: ● ●
Electric trunk: - - - - Electric trunk: - -
Multimedia configuration Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT Cruze 2011 1.6 SE AT multimedia configuration Cruze Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT 2011 1.8 SX AT
GPS navigation systems: - - - - GPS Navigation System: - -
Location of interactive services: ● - - ● Positioning interactive services: ● ●
Center console, large color screen: - - - - center console large color screen: - -
Interactive system: - - - - human computer interaction system: - -
Built-in hard drive: - - - - internal hard drives: - -
Bluetooth / Car Phone: - - - - Bluetooth / Car Phone: - -
Car TV: - - - - Car TV: - -
Rear LCD screen: - - - - back row LCD screen: - -
External audio Interface (AUX / USB / iPod, etc.): ● ● ● ● External audio Interface (AUX / USB / iPod, etc.): ● ●
CD Support MP3/WMA: ● ● ● ● CD support MP3/WMA: ● ●
Single-disc CD: ● ● ● ● single-disc CD: ● ●
Virtual multi-disc CD: - - - - Virtual multi-disc CD: - -
Multi-CD System: - - - - Multi-CD System: - -
Single-disc DVD: - - - - single-disc DVD: - -
Multi-disc DVD System: - - - - Multi Disc DVD System: - -
2-3 Speaker Speaker System: - - - - 2-3 Speaker Speaker System: - -
4-5 Speaker Speaker System: - - - - 4-5 Speaker Speaker System: - -
6-7 speaker speaker system: ● ● ● ● 6-7 speaker speaker system: ● ●
≥ 8 speaker speaker system: - - - - ≥ 8 speaker speaker system: - -
Lighting configuration Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT Cruze 2011 1.6 SE AT lighting configuration Cruze Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT 2011 1.8 SX AT
Xenon headlights: - - - - Xenon headlights: - -
Daytime running lights: - - - - Daytime running lights: - -
Automatic headlights: - - - - automatic headlights: - -
Turn headlights (assist lamp): - - - - Turn headlights (assist lamp): - -
Front fog lamp: ● - - ● front fog lamps: ● ●
Height adjustable headlamps: - - - - headlight height adjustable: - -
Headlight cleaning system: - - - - headlamp cleaning system: - -
Atmosphere inside the lamp: - - - - interior ambience light: - -
Glass / Mirrors Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT Cruze 2011 1.6 SE AT Glass / Mirrors Cruze 2011 1.8 SE AT Cruze 2011 1.8 SX AT
Front electric windows: ● ● ● ● front power windows: ● ●
After the power windows: ● ● ● ● after the power windows: ● ●
Anti-trap windows of hand function: ● ● ● ● anti-trap windows of hand function: ● ●
UV / insulated glass: ● ● - ● UV / insulated glass: ● ●
Electrically adjustable rear view mirror: ● ● ● ● electrically adjustable rear view mirror: ● ●
Heated rear-view mirror: - - - - mirror heating: - ●
Auto-dimming rearview mirror: - - - - Auto-dimming rearview mirror: - -
Power folding mirrors: - - - - electric folding mirrors: - -
Mirror Memory: - - - - Mirror Memory: - -
After the windshield shades: - - - - After the windshield shades: - -
Rear side of the shades: - - - - back side of the shades: - -
Sun visor mirror: ● ● ● ● Sun visor mirror: ● ●
Rear wiper: - - - - rear wiper: - -
Sensing wipers: - - - - sensing wipers: - -
Air conditioning / refrigerator Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT 2011 1.6 SL MT Cruze 2011 World Edition AT 1.6 SL 1.6 SE AT 2011 Cruze air conditioning / refrigerator Cruze Section 2011 1.8 SE AT Lutz 2011 1.8 SX AT
Manual air conditioning: ● ● ● ● Manual air conditioning: ● -
Automatic air conditioning: - - - - Auto Air Conditioning: - ●
Independent rear air conditioning: - - - - rear independent air conditioning: - -
Rear outlet: - - - - back seat outlet: - -
Temperature zone control: - - - - Temperature zone control: - -
Air conditioning / pollen filter: - - - - Air conditioning / pollen filter: - ●
Car refrigerator: - - - - car refrigerator: - -
High-tech configuration Cruze 2011 1.6T SE MT Cruze Cruze 2011 1.6 SL MT World Edition 2011 1.6 SL AT Cruze 2011 1.6 SE AT tech configuration Cruze Section 2011 1.8 SE AT Lutz 2011 1.8 SX AT
Auto parking into place: - - - - Automatic parking into place: - -
And auxiliary lines: - - - - and the line supporting: - -
Active Brake / active safety systems: - - - - Active Brake / active safety systems: - -
Overall active steering system: - - - - total active steering system: - -
Night Vision System: - - - - Night Vision System: - -
Control points in the LCD screen display: - - - - in the LCD-screen display controls: - -
Adaptive cruise: - - - - adaptive cruise: - -
Panoramic Camera: - - - - Panoramic Camera: - -


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...thanks!

...I see GOOGLE-translation to the rescue (I wasn't sure which Chinese dialect it would be).


----------

